# ترجمة اسماء المواد الاولية لصناعة الصابون الساءل



## pecheure (23 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
انا عضو جديد معكم مغربي ومقيم ايضا بالمغرب واريد من الاخوة المغاربة زوار او اعضاء هدا المنتدى الراءع ان يرشدوني الى الاماكن او المحلات اللتي ممكن منها اقتناء المواد الاولية لصناعة الصابون الساءل بالدار البيضاء وطرجمت اسماءهده المواد الى الفرنسية او تسميتها عند الباعة حتى يسهل معرفتها وشكرا للجميع

المواد هي كالتالي 
سلفونيك.
..صودا كاوية "سائلة"...........
.......تراى ايثانول أمين................ 
.............. .... كمبرلان....................... 
ثلاثى فوسفات الصوديوم
..المادة الحافظة"فورمالين"...............


----------



## عاشقة مصطفى وحنين (12 يونيو 2011)

ياب حد يفيدك


----------



## Abu zainab (2 يوليو 2011)

Sulfonic
soude caustique liquide
try ethanol amin
camplerin
try phoshate sodium
conservateur
أرجو من الاخوة التصحيح والتوجيه
أبو زينب المغربي


----------



## م باسل وردان (5 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا 
يسلمو هلايدين
كترهن شوي
تحياتي


----------



## wael_QWE (7 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------

